# Ontario Male rat for adoption



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Location: Alliston
Contact: [email protected]

Baby male rat, aprox. 6-8 weeks old. Friendly and can be held in almost any position without squirming. He is licky, cuddly and playful and loves other rats.
View attachment 9020
View attachment 9019

View attachment 9018
View attachment 9017


----------

